# Word of the Week 11 - 2015



## SENC (Mar 8, 2015)

Credit this week goes to Ken (@kweinert), who brings us not one new word but an entire list. Thanks Ken!

xylan gelatinous compound found in wood
xylary of, like or pertaining to xylem
xylem woody portion of a plant
xylocarp hard and woody fruit
xylogenous growing on wood
xyloglyphy wood-carving
xylography art of engraving on wood
xyloid woody; ligneous
xylology study of wood
xylomancy divination by examining wood found in one's path
xylometer instrument measuring specific gravity of wood
xylophagous wood-eating
xylophilous fond of wood; living in or on wood
xylophory wood-carrying
xylopolist one who sells wood
xylopyrography engraving designs on wood with hot poker
xylotherapy use of certain sorts of wood in treating disease
xylotomous wood-cutting; wood-boring
xylotypographic printed from wooden blocks

Let's see some xylophorical sentences in Ken's honor!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2015)

What about xylophilia? Is that legal in North Carolina?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 8, 2015)

I played a xylophone once.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2015)

DKMD said:


> What about xylophilia? Is that legal in North Carolina?


I hope not!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2015)

My chainsaw is one xylotomous machine !

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2015)

Henry is an Xanthippe.yeah I know it's not an xy


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Henry is an Xanthippe.yeah I know it's not an xy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Henry is an Xanthippe.yeah I know it's not an xy



I do not think that means what you think it means....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>



Classic !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I do not think that means what you think it means....


Well I had to google it. I didn't know it was a word. I was just spelling and I guess spell check spelled that. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2015)

Henry, none of the lists of "words beginning with x" that you goggled will have the most important word that there is, to a woody; xylotheque.

_One of my customers in Europe has one of the largest privately held xylotheques in the world._

You got to be a certified woodaholic to know that word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


>


Great movie, funny in a cheap B movie way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great movie, funny in a cheap B movie way.



Never seen it but my wife said it is one of her favorites.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's on tv right now....I'm watching it. 

Anyone want a peanut?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> It's on tv right now....I'm watching it.
> 
> Anyone want a peanut?


Go turn a pen. get off the couch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> It's on tv right now....I'm watching it.
> 
> Anyone want a peanut?



Just go back to the beginning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Never seen it but my wife said it is one of her favorites.


Inconceivable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 8, 2015)

Hmmm, using the _xylary_ words presented some of a challenge...here goes:

I think all of us are involved in _xylology_ as we all enjoy working with _xylem_--not so much the phloem. _Xylomancy_ runs rampant when we're out and spy a_ xylogenous_ lump on a tree to be harvested, hoping that it's not full of _xylan_ or mush, so it can be added to the _xylophory_ trailer. I've also been accused of being_ xylophilous_ especially when acting as a_ xylopolist_ trying to soothe another's _xylomancy_. With Mesquite, some of my problems involve _xylophagous_ grubs that are apt to leave burrows during their _xylotomous_ activities. Once done with turning my example of Mesquite_ xylem_, I use _xylography _to accent-- along with _xylopyrography_ to identify my work. Since Mesquite is rather consistent, a _xylometer_ is not needed. Too bad my favorite _xyloid_ doesn't have a_ xylocarp_ that I could use too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 12, 2015)

Well I have an X but I try not to talk about the old Bag.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

